# MMMMmmm, the start of something great!



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*UPDATED 05-14-2011*

First let me say its been a long journey and if you care to explore you can look at this. My old Golf GL

 CLICK HERE FOR THE GOLF BUILD THREAD










The mistake I traded for










just put coils and the wheels one before trading for my love child.

*AND THUS THE STORY BEGINS!*


Not bad for having the car about a MONTH from stock!




























Then I borrowed a friends wheels, I may buy them



















*TO BE DONE*

Before SoWo

- Wink mirror *DONE*
- Replace windshield for free (thanks insurance )* DONE*
- Possible wiper delete *DONE*
- Complete the air ride floor *IN PROGRESS, ENDING SUNDAY*
- Front notch *RAIN DELAYED UNTIL SUNDAY*
- Complete panel alignment (doors, hood, bumpers, windows)* SUNDAY*
- Rear shocks to sit the cars rear down (shipment due Thursday) *THURSDAY*
- Complete detail with tooth brush *THURSDAY*


After SoWo

- Paint (same color)
- Split wheels for refinish
- Fishbowl
- Catback
- Clutch
- Timing belt, water pump, etc
- Emissions delete (cleaning up the engine bay)
- Replace the dash
- Replace the steering wheel
- Replace the passenger side heated seat button
- Digital air ride pressure receiver
- More I can't think off ATM


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

pretty car man!
love color and Oz
info about wheels?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Looks pretty snazzy


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Needs spacers something awful.


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

Looks great for such little ownership time!

1. u gotta get in those headlights and get rid of the reflectors
2. spacers, definetly
3. keep those wheels! or sell them to me at SOWO :laugh:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats on the TT and it's looking good! Can't wait to see what you've got in mind for your car!


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

andrewosky said:


> pretty car man!
> love color and Oz
> info about wheels?


wheels are

9in 5x130 with 1.5in adapter front
10.5 5x130 with 1.0in adapter rear

I can't remember the offset, my friend bought them and did the calculation, all I remember him saying is it's Porsche offset.

----------------------------------

The car doesn't need spacers in the front its just slightly askew as I haven't gotten the notch yet so the car settles to that side. Once I get the notch it will sit just even with the fenderline


--------------------------------

Thanks for all the coments, Much more to come.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

buy the oz's


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> buy the oz's


second that- those look great on the car :thumbup:


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> buy the oz's


Funny enough talking to the bank tomorrow


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

idwurks said:


> Looks pretty snazzy


I'll possibly be talking with you extensively as I know your very clean work from the MKIV forums and your ability to get anything clean :laugh:


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

For giggles Wink installed


----------



## gtibeer (Jun 27, 2006)

OH my!!! Looks amazing :thumbup::thumbup:
Super jealous

I might have some wheels for you to try on
we will have to talk about the specs though


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks awesome. Now buy those wheels please :heart:


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Ya I called the loan officer working with me through my entire life and they were out of office today. FML  well I will have to bug them tomorrow then.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Well today the wheels are officailly mine, money is in the bank just have to make the transfer, I also had the joy of having my insurance come and replace my windshield. So its ready to go.

TOMORROW's plan:

Measure the trunk for floor layout and get some wood to finish that up
perform the frame notch
detint the vehicle.
Possible wiper delete.

SUNDAY

Full body alighment.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Detint :thumbup:
And congrats on the wheels!


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks a ton, can't wait to get kicken

PS to anyone who cares, the IT (golf turned gti) build thread is in the original post that I owned before the TT.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

tiggo said:


> Thanks a ton, can't wait to get kicken
> 
> PS to anyone who cares, the IT (golf turned gti) build thread is in the original post that I owned before the TT.


wow awesome work with the golf.. why did you sell her lol


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

IDK I guess after 5 years I got bored with her  I wish I hadn't though, I miss it.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Update nothing fancy, god has decided to piss on my part of the world so this is what I managed to get done today :beer:

finally got around to de-tint the rear glass until I can get the entire thing tinted. I can't decide what I want though fishbowl or limo tint with Florida extreme heat!










then I got around to making my false floor but had to stop because as you guessed it the rain so bad I had to shut the hatch.

the frame is almost done I just need to put a cross member in.










Finally I was bored 10 minutes ago because I can't work on the car so I did the wiper delete, the car just flows so much better!










if it stops raining enough before it gets dark I'm going to start the false floor cardboard template.

Until the next update.:wave:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

the de-tint looks good. i have always thought that the tt's interior is classy enough where it shouldn't be hidden! what's the false floor for? i guess i don't understand the whole concept of it..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Fishbowl ftw. And how is the driving with no wipers?


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

tiggo said:


> finally got around to de-tint the rear glass until I can get the entire thing tinted. I can't decide what I want though fishbowl or limo tint with Florida extreme heat!


ive been thinking of that oecean blue or whatever its called .
i have a quote in my hotmail inbox , but cannot open my email for some reason .
i'll post details when i get in there ...


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

here it is .
400 to do the car , an extra 160 to do the front screen .
http://www.tintplus.com/default.cfm?source=car-window-tinting-air-blue


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> the de-tint looks good. i have always thought that the tt's interior is classy enough where it shouldn't be hidden! what's the false floor for? i guess i don't understand the whole concept of it..


 A false floor is for air ride setups where you cannot use the trunk but to make it look flush you create a so called false floor here is a picture of what I got done.














PLAYED TT said:


> Fishbowl ftw. And how is the driving with no wipers?


Actually it hasn't rained water yet just love bugs, I've had to wash my car 3 times today. I did it to the GTI as well I just rain-ex it when I wash it. I've never had a problem with it.



ian c - U.K. said:


> ive been thinking of that oecean blue or whatever its called .
> i have a quote in my hotmail inbox , but cannot open my email for some reason .
> i'll post details when i get in there ...



wait are you saying to tint the car blue? because never in a million years would I do that lol. It is just not my style.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I know what you mean. I rainx mine every wash and I try to never use my wipers so there arent streaks.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

well the new windshield hasn't been raped yet by a wiper and sand so I wish to keep it that way. Some say I'm crazy but Weakstyles has the same look going on.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

will it pass inspection?


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> will it pass inspection?


What is this inspection you speak of? :beer:

Not in a million years, but that's one of the joys of living in FL.


----------



## JAIMEDR (Dec 27, 2010)

no emissions for me either


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to the TT world. The fish bowl look is perfect. Living in Florida isnt too bad. I've had my black TT in Florida for three years without tint. I've thought about doing it, but the clean tint free look is worth it. If you ever make it down south, look me up. We've got a nice get together on Saturdays.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Why was the A6 a mistake?

I ask because they have always seemed like the perfect daily driver to me.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

tiggo said:


> wait are you saying to tint the car blue? because never in a million years would I do that lol. It is just not my style.


No.
that's just the name of it.
click the link i posted.
I've not seen it in the flesh yet. But ill go look at it as soon as i get home


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

looks good man!!! can't wait to see finish work of your management!!! I want to redo mine.. and I need some ideas!!:thumbup:


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

well management is in but the floor won't be 100% for sowo, there just isn't enough time. :banghead:


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Any updates on this? 

Also, most of your pics have broken links. I think the car looks great without windshield wipers too. I was wanting to look at it again to refresh my memory, but the pictures were gone.


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## gabosess (May 21, 2011)

will be watching this opcorn:


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

Very Cool. 
What part of FL are you in?


----------



## SchmidTT (Aug 5, 2011)

Senater_Cache said:


> Very Cool.
> What part of FL are you in?


 
Tiggo and myself are in Viera


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Any updates mang?

You have beautiful offsets =)

BTW: is your car a frontrak?


----------

